# plant id pleaseeee



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

I have 2 new plants and I just need someone to id them for me. Thanks in advance....


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

First plant looks like Echinodorus amazonicus aka amazon sword. Second is Anubia Barteri.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

I thought amazon sword was not that short? and what is the best way to get the anubia roots to hold?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Anubias are slow growers, I have 3 of them mine are the petite Varient though. In the past 2 months they might have grown 3-4 new leaves between the three of them. Roots just take time.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

65galhex said:


> I thought amazon sword was not that short? and what is the best way to get the anubia roots to hold?


Looks like a younger plant. They start out small just like fish. Its a little faded and not in the best shape so it makes it harder to tell what kind of sword and if it is 100% amazon sword.


----------

